# Getting a Polish road toll box



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi

As part of our trip next summer we are looking to take in some of Poland. I emailed the authorities to see whether we can get the toll box thingy via the post so as to save time en route, but alas, we cant.

Has anyone recently gone through the process of stopping at the border and getting one of these things? If so could you comment on the process? 

Hopefully its speedy and painless:smile2:

ta

Graham:smile2:


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Have you tried Toll Tickets as they do a variety of vignettes and toll boxes although likely to be more expensive than getting one locally.


David


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks David

I had a look on there but they have nothing for Poland and they only do a vignette for the Czech Republic but as we are over 3.5t we need a box thingy.

Both the authorities in Poland and the CR said it has to be done at the border (or entry to the road in question) where they have offices in place. They both mentioned contracts etc.

Graham:smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Graham

Apologies, as I think you asked the question about the ViaToll box, but I did not answer - well we have been travelling from France, via UK to Poland and dealing with a few problems here.

I have never been through the process of getting a box.

I understand that their system is not linked to the DVSA computer, but cannot guarantee that.:wink2:

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

No worries Geoff :smile2:

I get your drift!>

Graham:smile2:


----------

